# how long to leave water heater on



## tombar (Nov 11, 2008)

Silly question, but do people leave water heaters on overnight or just stay dirty till it heats up in the morning


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrs Zeb switches ours on as I apply the handbrake - if she can remember where the switch is of course. 8O 8O :roll: 

It is switched off as we pack up to leave.

I'm talking about when we are on hook-up of course, but the same applies when on gas. The thermostat cuts in very rarely if no hot water has been drawn off.

Hope this helps - it's what we do.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep we leave ours on all the time when we are away. Either on Elec. or Gas.


Richard...


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*water heater*

Silly question from me ! but whats hot water got to do with you being dirty. never had a cold wash ? . put the water heater on when you need hot water. it take's about 10-15 mins for a shower, And remember it holds only 10ltrs or so and 2 will make you clean, or boil some water and have an all over wash.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

What's all this about washing!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im in the turn it on as you need it group.
I turn it on when I wake up and that is our shower and washing up water.
Then I turn it off while we are out for the day and then it goes on for the washing up in the evening then off for the night. :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hot water*

Hi

I leave it on all the time.

Russell

Totally off topic, but I was parked at Calais docks and was desperate for a coffee. So desperate, I made it using hot water from the tap straight into the mug. It was warm enough to drink!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Depends on the circumstances and whether or not you have a mains element in addition to gas.

If you're on hook up then you might as well leave it on 24/7 being as you are paying for the leccy anyway.

If its gas only then according to general concensus in a previous post its marginally cheaper to switch off overnight....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-241590.html#241590

Pete


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Off hook up and away from a near water supply we only put ours on when we want a shower... it takes far too much water that is then all wasted by going straight down the plug 'ole before the hot water gets to the tap.... so for morning washing the stove is next to the bathroom ... after making the morning cuppa the kettle goes back on a low gas for the wash water. Same procedure for washing up ...the kettle only heats the water we need to do it. No gas wasted , no water wasted.

On a full service pitch with a ready supply of water and a waste point nearby we have it on :roll: 

Mike


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

MikeCo said:


> What's all this about washing!


. :lol: mines on all the time also .


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Leave ours on in the winter to make sure it does not dump. I know the theory is that it can't get that cold but I don't want to risk it - last weekend in Melrose it could easily have reached dumping temperatures. Snow fell over black ice  It may use up the gas, but I am happy  

Sue


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*water heater*

Ditto


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Ours is on all the time (I hate 24/7). This prevents freeze ups and means that whether I am working on the van or filling up diesel I have luxurious hot water on tap.
The gas is a small price to pay for such luxury. (when I was in my teens I remember ice on the inside of my bedroom window!!!)

However if saving every penny is the priority then only switch it on as needed.
Compared to the cost if the dump valve fails and the heater freezes the gas cost is negligible.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Ours is on all the time (I hate 24/7). This prevents freeze ups and means that whether I am working on the van or filling up diesel I have luxurious hot water on tap.
> The gas is a small price to pay for such luxury. (when I was in my teens I remember ice on the inside of my bedroom window!!!)
> 
> However if saving every penny is the priority then only switch it on as needed.
> Compared to the cost if the dump valve fails and the heater freezes the gas cost is negligible.


Ahhhh ours hasnt got a dump valve but do see now why you all keep it on all the time and so as to prevent freeze ups.
I have never frozen up yet but yes that is a good point. So i have been converted today to a 24/7 leave on


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a gas only Cascade Rapide Water Heater. According to the manual the gas consumption is 87gms per hour when it is firing or approx 140gms per day to supply 5 gallons (23 litres) of hot water. As it takes about 30mins to heat up to temperature from cold that means it only uses about 3 times as much gas to leave it on all day as it does to heat one lot from cold.

JohnW


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I keep mine off and only put it on appox 30mins before I think I will need hot water. (gas only system)

Having read the earlier posts it looks like I'm not actually making that much of a saving by doing this - so may pop it on all the time now.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Leave mine on all the time whilst in the van. I've never drained 1 Gaslow never mind the 2nd one.

What this thread needs is a poll


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

|To reply to the comment:

"... it takes far too much water that is then all wasted by going straight down the plug 'ole before the hot water gets to the tap...."

what we do is keep a plastic jug in the washroom, into which goes the first few seconds of cold water before the hot comes through. We then use this to flush the loo or for any other purpose that requires cold water.

I guess you could also pour it back into the tank, if you can be a*sed.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

aultymer

_Ours is on all the time (I hate 24/7). This prevents freeze ups and means that whether I am working on the van or filling up diesel I have luxurious hot water on tap.
_
Does this imply you drive with the gas lit and use it when your next door neighbour might be filling up with petrol at the local filling station? :roll:

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh I'm going to miss the 500 L water tank and 10 gal. hot water heater of our last RV. Dunno that I can make all these adjustments to austerity and conservation. 2 L. water here and 15 mins of gas there. 

If ya gottit, use it and enjoy it.

Ray.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I am amazed, people spend £1000s on a M/H £100s on Diesal, £s on other things and worry about pence on hot water, go out and enjoy things and stop worrying.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

blondy said:


> I am amazed, people spend £1000s on a M/H £100s on Diesal, £s on other things and worry about pence on hot water, go out and enjoy things and stop worrying.


On my part it isnt about Money I would save on gas its about the safety of my Motorhome that I have bought for £1000s what if something went wrong with the heater while I was out :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

This time of year ours is always on when we are away, to prevent dumping. It has already happened on the drive this year. So we have had it cold enough|! (I didnt drain because we are still using it)

Normal use is on for shower first thing, then use a kettle for the rest of the day

Was the querry about the cost or the safety aspect?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pollydoodle said:


> This time of year ours is always on when we are away, to prevent dumping. It has already happened on the drive this year. So we have had it cold enough|! (I didnt drain because we are still using it)
> 
> Normal use is on for shower first thing, then use a kettle for the rest of the day
> 
> Was the querry about the cost or the safety aspect?


No it was just about whether we do leave it on or not.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Blondy - I don't worry - I just regret that whenever the gas bottle decides it is empty it is late in the evening in cold, windy wet or snowy conditions and Liam ( :wink: ) has to go outside to change over the cylinders as we do not have automatic change over system. We still leave the water on though 8) 

Sue


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

tombar said:


> Silly question, but do people leave water heaters on overnight or just stay dirty till it heats up in the morning


Why do you ask the question as we would like to know what you do.
With the lovely shower in the Motor Home nobody goes dirty,
I leave the water on if I remember to turn it on.
If not it soon heats up no probs. So never go dirty. 8)


----------



## tombar (Nov 11, 2008)

*thanks*

Wow, what a lot of replies. Was thinking of gas use out in the wilds. Am converted to leaving it on, especaily in the winter. Thanks to all


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The original question suggests a habit of going to bed dirty (steady folks!) and showering in the morning.

Ych a fi!! (Welsh for yuck!).

*Crisp clean sheets, squeeky clean bodies* is our motto.

Heat the water while you are cooking supper, shower before bed and with luck there will still be some warm water left in the boiler the following morning should any further (ahem!) personal cleansing be required.

We generally don't run the boiler for water heating during the day as there is quite a long run-off period before hot water reaches the sink.
So for washing dishes we would generally just boil the kettle.

The shower and wash basin are immediately adjacent to the boiler so there is little waste.

Even at home we generally use cold water for hand-washing as there is a long run-off period - being energy conscious we don't really want to leave huge amounts of hot water in the pipe-work.


----------

